# Lenze VFD's



## jmm03 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello all,i'm getting closer to getting my heavy 10 home and i'm looking at VFD's.Does anyone have experience with the Lenze brand? They appear to be in a similar price range as the TECO's but i've never heard of them until very recently and am curious.I am familiar with AB powerflex and Hitachi but I don't have much experience with the smaller drives. Thanks, Jim


----------



## jmm03 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Ed,mainly a comparison of features,ease of programability,durability.I work at a wastewater plant,all of our pumps are on VFD's,so I have some knowledge of their operation,i've found most VFD's are similar in their operation but have differences in programing the parameters to make things happen,(even within the same product line) For me, simpler and straightforward is better. Thanks, Jim


----------

